

MIT OCW: How and Why Machines Work (Spring 2002) - TriinT
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Mechanical-Engineering/2-000How-and-Why-Machines-WorkSpring2002/CourseHome/index.htm

======
hs
i'm delighted to see that solidworks (cheap) was used while other unis were
still using pro-e/i-deas/catias (expensive)

maybe it's a stretch to say that schools which use cheaper, alternative
resource tend to be of better quality compared to those which use more
expensive, 'proven/best practice' resource

